# Let's Talk Bras and Underwear, Ladies!



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, so I'm in need of some suggestions.

Victoria's Secret just isn't working anymore. I've heard their bras run small, and I would think it's true, considering they measured me a 32C and my 32Cs fall down and pop things out that aren't supposed to pop out. :? I've almost exclusively started to wear sports bras because my regular bras always need adjusting. It's annoying.

Their underwear are driving me nuts too. I've been pegged a small, but all of their underwear ride up because they're "cheeky." How annoying. 

So, where can I find some nice quality, affordable bras that fit well and are also cute? Same with underwear. I'm still at that age where I enjoy pretty lingerie. :wink:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I like Dillard's brand: Cabernet. They seem the best fit for me than most any other I have tried.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Aerie has super cute stuff, and it's pretty inexpensive for the quality. But if you have money to spend you could try Gilly Hicks (a lingerie store created by Abercrombie) they have really cute stuff, and they're having an 80% off sale right now! I've personally shopped at aerie and I can definitely say it's quality!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I usually buy all my bras at La Senza and not one of them has given up on me yet. They've got loads of different colours and styles, too, plus they're pretty good about fitting you. I was wearing a 34B when I walked in and didn't understand WHY it wasn't fitting, and walked out in a 32D and will never look back. I'll second Aerie on top of La Senza though, I really enjoyed the things I bought there. At first I just bought some super comfy looking underwear for bedtime and stuff but loved them so much that I went back for a big variety of other kinds. Never tried their bras though.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I have to buy from Soma and even Lane Bryant. I am so boob heavy it's unfair. Those are the only places I can find bras that fit right, with the cute patterns.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything I have bought from VS has been cheaply made, l give up on them. I do like La Senza garments, well fitting, comfortable, decent pricing.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Too bad there's no La Senza near Iowa.... :-( Yes, Victoria's Secret underwear and bras just stink...the elastic band stretches too easily, the straps stretch too easily, the underwire comes out easily, and they never fit my lady friends quite right. Ughh. 

Also, it might be worth asking where the best place is to get fitted for a bra? VS always tells me 32C, but I'm not sure that's right...I hope the C part is right, but there was a time where I was very underweight (looooong time ago) and they told me I was a 32...right.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I despise shopping for bras and panties. DESPISE it! I have an impossible size. I'm small. I hate that I even have to wear a bra. I mean, why should I? Just because somebody might see my nipple shadow? Accch... frustrating. Ever try to find a 36A? I mean seriously - men have larger boobs than I do. They don't have to wear a bra.

Corazon - the cheeky panties? I hear you. I hate when I finally actually find a pair that I like, then go back to get more of the same - and there aren't any! ACCHH!!. Can't try the dang things on first; always trial and error. You have to spend the money. A medium here, a large from another brand. How the heck are you supposed to know? The only good thing I have to say about "old lady" panties is that they don't ride up. But, egad they are ugly.

Oh, sorry -- you were looking for help, not a rant... whoops.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I too am discouraged with VS. I'm not overly large, but getting older. I don't get out to shop and we live in a really small area so it's Wally World or JCP. I end up just getting some cheap stretchy thing that will suffice. There is a Dillards in the next town. I will try that.

Great discussion ladies.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SummerShy said:


> I have to buy from Soma and even Lane Bryant. I am so boob heavy it's unfair. Those are the only places I can find bras that fit right, with the cute patterns.


I'm with you. Except I can't afford $60 for a bra and I can't wear plus-size bras (which is what I need) due to a shoulder injury. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not much help when it comes to "girly" type stuff. All of my bras/underwear are very utilitarian (meaning: comfortable). For underwear, I like the hipster style by hanes and fruit of the loom. They sit low around your legs and aren't prone to wedgies but they aren't granny panties either. I love the microfiber hipsters for riding.

As for bras, I don't go fancy. 99% of the time, I wear sports bras or those hanes cozy bras because they are comfortable. On the rare occasion I need an actual bra, my current favorite is the one I got for $5 at Dollar General LOL. It fits me perfect and gives me the support I need without having over-the-top spillage.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, shoulder problems interfere with a lot. If I wear the wrong width of strap, I have a headache for days caused by a spasming shoulder muscle.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting subject. I like under armour sports bras, and Bali for "regular" bras. I like all cotton hanes or jockey underwear for everyday outside "under jeans" activities.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those hipsters by Hanes are excellent panties, great price, still sexy (hey, just because I am a granny, doesn't mean I have to wear the panties to match!) and super comfy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm convinced that bras were originally invented as torture devices. Expensive ones, cheap ones doesn't matter, they are all uncomfortable.

Panties-I don't particularly like either but I buy the Hanes hipsters too if I can find them. Seems they're always out of stock so they must be pretty popular. 

Years ago I'd been eying some padded riding panties because I was sick of getting wedgies but I thought they were too expensive. Bought hubby some boxer briefs and he hated them but I got to looking at them and thought hmmm....They worked! Now they make them for women too but call them boy shorts. I haven't tried them yet because they don't look as sturdy as the mens.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

^^^^^I'm with waresbear re the panties! 

I hate bras of any sort, so I just buy the cheap ones from Wallymart. They do the job, and I don't regret when I toss 'em in the garbage. 

I did invest in a pack of AhBras. The actually fit pretty well, and comfortably, with support without being super tight. Like a sportsbra with a cup. LOL.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Panties I buy from GapBody, tons of different shapes but I prefer the hipster ones, they have quality elastic abound the waist and legs and a comfortable level of spandex-y.

Bras: I wear a 32A, lets be honest, its not really an issue of support but what is the most comfortable. Anything without a wire fits the bill. I actually don't like sports bras b/c they're too "heavy". Anyone else thats flat as a washboard care to chime in on lighter support sports bras?


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I usually just like khoals for bras and underwear. Though we have a T.J. Max and its the best place for finding nice brands cheap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my. I always ride, and generally always wear thongs. 

And nature wasn't overly kind. They say a handful is enough.. I have small hands and it's still not enough.
I like a bit of padding for shape, and to not look like a 14yo boy.

H&M, Ann Summers and Primark fit me the best. I'm a weird A/B cup size depending on brand.

I do wear a sports bra when I work out though. Not sure why, but I do :lol:


----------



## JannelleW (Sep 17, 2014)

Check out Kohls for Bras, and JC Penny has cute panties, and carries larger size bras, sometimes they are a little pricey, but I always shop the sale rack, and pay about the same or less than VS, Good luck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've tried the boy shorts underwear. I guess I'm built funny because the legs on them would always end up rolling up and I'd end up with a big bundle of material in my crotch. VERY uncomfortable, but I've heard others say that they love them so it's probably just the way I'm built.


As for bras, this is very off topic, but I laugh my butt off every time anyone talks about bras because this song pops in my head......and gets stuck there LOL.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqxWhBZXF8Q


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I've tried the boy shorts underwear. I guess I'm built funny because the legs on them would always end up rolling up and I'd end up with a big bundle of material in my crotch. VERY uncomfortable, but I've heard others say that they love them so it's probably just the way I'm built.


I thought I was the only one this happened to! HATE those undies. I'm with Duffy, I live in thongs. They are the most comfortable thing I have found. No massive wedgie cause there isn't that much material to wedge!

As for bras...oy vey. I go to Ross or TJ Maxx or such a store and try on darn near every single bra they have. Most recently I found 2 that are actually awesome! 1 is kenneth cole racer back, the other is some off brand I have never heard of, but is it is the BEST bra I have ever found. It is a long line bra, so there is slight boning in the sides to help support everything without digging into your shoulders.

Fitting wise, I went to a little independent store called Ruth's Foundations, which didn't have anything I was interested in, but they do have expert fitters. I got a 101 on how to fit myself from them and what to look for. Best $15 I ever spent.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

To be fitted properly you should find a specialty store. One of those really expensive places. You don't have to buy anything, but they will measure you and let you know what size you really are. Once you know that, you will find other places bras are actually comfortable. I was wearing a 34B for the longest time until I grew a little bit so I switched to a 34C. Looking at me, you'd think that was a accurate size. By no means do I have big boobs. My mom took me and my sister to one of the specialty stores as a treat. They measure me and I'm a 32DD. :shock: I texted my husband from the fitting room and we are both thinking that can't possibly be right. They bring in some bras that are 32DD and they fit perfectly. So then we are thinking maybe this place is a racket and they size their bras differently. Nope. Next time I went to VS I tried on a bunch of 32DD and they fit perfectly. And they are also comfortable now too! I got lucky that they actually started carrying more 32DD right after I figured out that was my size. My sister used to think that was her size until we had our fittings, and she could never find any in that size at VS.

Anyway, the point of all that was, go to a specialty store to be measured even if you can't afford the $70 bras (seriously though, who _can_ afford that?!). Once you actually find out what size you really are, it is easier to find bras that are comfortable.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I give up. I'm a 32 E. every seen one outside a specialty shop? me neither. I would try cheap, If they actually made it in my size! For riding I finally gave in and bought a really good icebreaker sports bra. For underwear I don't mind la senza.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

smrobs, thanks a lot! I had forgotten about that little ditty by the fabulous Bett. Now it's stuck in my head!:rofl:

I will have to look for a la senza in my area. I don't like the boy shorts either. My age? The legs roll up as you say, but too, I'm very long wasted and the waste band will kind of roll down under my little (not so little) tummy roll. Even anything considered mid-rise is actually low rise on me. Makes a lot of clothes difficult.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> I give up. I'm a 32 E. every seen one outside a specialty shop? me neither. I would try cheap, If they actually made it in my size! For riding I finally gave in and bought a really good icebreaker sports bra. For underwear I don't mind la senza.


Lane Bryant has nice bras for not-too-expensive. I'm a 42G/H (depends on the type of bra) and I found some there that the cup was comfy, but the band comes up too high in my armpit and because of my funky muscling in my left armpit from surgery, they are uncomfortable.

Since you're in Camp Verde, the Lane Bryant outlet at the Outlets at Anthem shouldn't be too far from you. Closer than they are to me, at any rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

All of you ladies: Go to Nordstrom's if you have one, and get a bra fitting. I have ALWAYS struggled to find a good bra that fits - a main problem is that US sizing isn't as standardized as overseas sizing (especially if you go past a D) and Nordstrom's carries foreign brands. The lady did a fitting, took a look at me and brought back a handful of bras that I looked at with the "Really? Those aren't going to fit me lady."

Wouldn't you know it, they all fit. PERFECTLY. And VERY comfortably. She showed and explained what to look for in bra fit, and she was SO helpful. The bras are pricey but they are SO WORTH IT. I no longer wear my VS bras that I thought fit well because they're so uncomfortable! I wore my favorite, most comfy bra there, and the woman asked "What bra do you own that fits you the best?" And when I said it was the one I was wearing, proceeded to go over all of the ways it DOESN'T fit and give me some replacements to try on. That first one was soooo magically comfy.

Even if you don't buy. Just go in for a fitting. I promise it will be eye opening and you'll be happy you went. And you'll know your actual, true size. The women who work there are incredible. ESPECIALLY if you're hard to fit or have trouble finding ones in your size. Pricey, but worth it, and they'll last you a loooong time - very high quality.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a thrifty shopper haha. I love cute panties but will only buy on sale, so I look at wet seal, VS, aerie, etc. I love boyshorts but also like thongs as I wear yoga pants/shorts/maxi skirts alot. Same with bras I will buy several when they are on sale just because it is very hard to find bras my size that I like for a decent price. Im a 30B and prefer a little padding. 
All in all I will only buy on sale, same with my jeans and shoes haha.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

O I agree with the on sale issue! We are after all trying to feed horses, right?!:lol:

Ok. I will look for a la senza, try nordstom's, and you're right Mum, Anthem is only about an hour away. A little further than Flag though. 

Ya know. If I were to take a day and go shop for _myself_, instead of family shopping and just running across something that _might_ work for me, I'd probably be better off.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I find the cheap Target brand, t-shirt bras to be comfortable and they aren't bad looking either. 

I'm uncomfortable in any underwear other than thongs, everything else feels like it's riding up my butt. When riding you have to make sure you wear the right kind though, some styles can give you bad frontal weggies :? I find ones that fit snugly and aren't G-string style work the best.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Blue, is there a Lane Bryant's in Flag? I'd much rather go to Flag than to Anthem (hate the heat), but then again, the prices at the outlet at Anthem are almost worth dealing with the heat. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I absolutely hate wearing bras. So much that when I was in my early 30's and the girls were still " perky" I would wear a t strap t shirt under my top/blouse and leave the darn bra at home. There's a good reason we burned the darn things in the 60's and 70's. I'm a firm believer ( pardon the pun )  in letting the puppies breath, and the only time I wear one is for work. And it's the first thing to come off when I get home. No advice on where/what to buy, just remember to be kind to the "girls".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Hombre. Going without when possible is a good thing. 
Maybe I shouldn't admit this, but I also do pectoral exercises to keep things "looking up."


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Mum, I would have to google, but I thought I saw one there. So many stores up there have closed over the past couple of years its hard to keep track. However, Anthem is way better prices and lower tax. May be worth it.

Hombre, I agree. When nobody is here off it comes. But 4 children and over 1/2 century of living, not to mention menopause and the ladies are a little droopy. It's funny, I got fitted at VS once and they wanted to put me in a size smaller than I prefer. Ok, I may measure a 36, but I'm more comfortable in a 38. Some of these young girls don't realize that a full day of raking, mowing, riding, working, lifting, feeding and anything else that comes up and the back and shoulder muscles actually get firmer and more bulked? Don't know if that's the way to explain it, but I'm sure any other horse woman knows exactly what I'm talking about. If I wear the size I'm measured at, by noon I can't breath. Can you imagine being required to wear a corset years ago? OMG! No wonder there were lady outlaws! Hey, I wonder what kind of boob restraint they wore?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I absolutely hate wearing bras. So much that when I was in my early 30's and the girls were still " perky" I would wear a t strap t shirt under my top/blouse and leave the darn bra at home. There's a good reason we burned the darn things in the 60's and 70's. I'm a firm believer ( pardon the pun )  in letting the puppies breath, and the only time I wear one is for work. And it's the first thing to come off when I get home. No advice on where/what to buy, just remember to be kind to the "girls".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would love to let the girls hang free. However, the general populus would NOT love it. Not to mention the fact that finding a shirt to fit would be impossible, and at 32, I'm not in for my boobage making me look like I'm in my 70s from the neck down. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I will swear bras were invented by men to keep women in suffer-age. :shock:
I wear 'em to work, and when out in public, so if'n you don't wanna see what's where, don't come knockin' at my door.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

From Wikipedia: " Women wear bras for many reasons, for comfort, appearance, or to conform to social expectations ". I say its time to change those expectations. And, <giggling heartily here> I can't help but wonder what this thread/ conversation would be like if men were required to wear cups to conform to " social expectations" and were seeking info on comfort and fit.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> From Wikipedia: " Women wear bras for many reasons, for comfort, appearance, or to conform to social expectations ". I say its time to change those expectations. And, <giggling heartily here> I can't help but wonder what this thread/ conversation would be like if men were required to wear cups to conform to " social expectations" and were seeking info on comfort and fit.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have no clue how you girls can wear a thong to ride horses. I accidentally wore one while riding. I am sure my tailbone still bears a scar from where that instrument of torture rubbed me raw.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Fun fact: A study was done in France (?) over several years to study the effects of wearing bras VS not wearing them. Women that didn't wear bras had perkier, more self supporting breasts than women that did. Thought it was interesting.

Has anyone else here shopped at La Vien Rose? Not sure if it's just a canadian store or not, but I love the panties they sell. They have really good sales sometimes too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have shopped there as well, it's in all the big malls over here. Decent store.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Chelsea, that makes sense. I know a study was done a long time ago about the effects of wearing loose fitting pants as opposed to those skin tight biking pants. Women that wore the loose clothing had better muscle tone. Our muscles "learn" to depend on whatever is around to lean on. 

I agree. Burning the **** things was a pretty good idea!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I need to be fitted for a bra. Ever since I was pregnant and I went up a size I really can't find a comfortable bra. I bought a sports bra today and its the best thing I've worn in a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

clumsychelea I believe it, thats my "excuse" for wearing a shelf bra/no bra...

not like I need one :rofl:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I have no clue how you girls can wear a thong to ride horses. I accidentally wore one while riding. I am sure my tailbone still bears a scar from where that instrument of torture rubbed me raw.


I once wore a cheesewire G. OH MY.

I winced when removing.

But thongs, or brazillian type briefs are so much more comfortable!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

This is an interesting article:
http://www.collective-evolution.com...s-finally-time-to-take-off-that-bra-for-good/

I hardly ever wear a bra.
A thick well fitted tank under my sheer shirts are about it. I'm a 34B on the verge of a C.

I especially don't wear one if I'm mucking or doing chores. Gotta keep these girls fit! And I have to say...
They ain't that shabby! Lol!!!

I breast fed for two years and was devistated when they got all wrinkly and deflated when I quit, most "people" thought they were fake before. Now 9 years later they are nearly back to my "glory days", LOL!!
I do give props to my mom, hers are awesome... But she never wore a bra back in the 70's early 80's.

And drawers? I don't wear those either...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried going to one of the nice stores to get fitted. They're the ones that told me I'm a 34B -- BS. A 34B strangles me. I am, no question about it a 36. I figured as much before the fitting and after trying her size calculation I still figure I'm a 36. Other people have tried to tell me I'm a 34 but they need to read the measuring tape, not use their eyeballs. Just cause I'm flat, tall and thin doesn't mean I'm small around. Measure me people: I'm 36!!!! Arrgggh..

Thongs? Not for me. I have tried many - haven't found a comfortable pair yet. So, if I don't want any panty lines - simple: no panties! I just wash my pants every day. And for skirts and dresses, commando is so nice!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

To each her own, but I'm the opposite of you bra-burners, I am so uncomfortable without one! I can't even sleep without mine on.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

NM - I have the same problem. I'm just shy of 5'7" and weigh 140lbs. People look at me and assume 34" or 36" at most.

I'm was a gymnast in HS and I've had horses most of my life. Even 38"s are sometimes tight, although that's why I'm most comfortable in. I wear a 42-44" jacket! Sheesh!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think I could ever go without a bra, personally, except for sleeping. Just...ugh. I watched this weird movie for a college class last night. One part of the movie was based in the 1970s where people went bra-less. You can definitely tell. I don't care if other people want to free the tatas, but I couldn't bear to have everyone know what shape the ladies are, when you're nipping out, etc. I like having the privacy, so therefore, I dig bras. 

So, what are some big nationwide chains that have good bra fitters/bras? You've all listed some local stores or regional stores, but I live in Iowa, where we only really have the nationwide stuff (yeah, Iowa, you know...). Would JCPenney do okay? Aerie? 

Also, I hate thongs. Couldn't stand having something ride up there. But I feel so naked without underwear.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I got fitted at Lane Bryant and at Dillard's. They both got the same measurement and were very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

My adopted daughter is not quite 20 yet. She was so large by the time she was 15 she has always been self conscious. She's very tall, and athletic so she carries it well, but she still actually wears 2 bras. A sports bra and then a pretty bra. I never could figure out why, but she's comfortable with it. I had to convince her to at least let the girls breath when you go to bed. She finally got comfortable with that. I think she's saving money to look into a reduction. She's young enough though that she still prefers the pretty things.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I would consider getting fitted at a couple different stores. It doesn't cost anything and that way you can get either a "general consensus", or you can choose which sizing felt the most comfortable for you. Sometimes you'll get more than one sizing, for example, I'm ideally a 32D but I can fit into a 34C without being uncomfortable. It's all a matter of preference sometimes.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know how old you are OP, but I just assumed old enough to have to buy your own stuff.  If your mom didn't take you to be fitted when it was "time", then here is my suggestion, appeal to her motherly senses and point out that she didn't, then she probably will immediately want to correct this oversight and take you to be fitted and buy you a nice bra at the same time!  If she forgot take you to find your "signature scent" (around here - that is 19th birthday), remind her of that, too. Or, maybe don't push it.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Missy May said:


> I don't know how old you are OP, but I just assumed old enough to have to buy your own stuff.  If your mom didn't take you to be fitted when it was "time", then here is my suggestion, appeal to her motherly senses and point out that she didn't, then she probably will immediately want to correct this oversight and take you to be fitted and buy you a nice bra at the same time!  If she forgot take you to find your "signature scent" (around here - that is 19th birthday), remind her of that, too. Or, maybe don't push it.


Haha Missy May, I just turned 21. My mother did not teach me much about the feminine stuff of being a woman - love her to death, but she is very simple and doesn't care to look pretty or have things fit. It's whatever is comfortable, which is cool. The only bra fitting I have ever gotten is at VS, and personally, I don't think they know what they're doing. My mom had me wearing these really thin cotton bras forever until my half sister encouraged me to try some flashier bras. I never looked back. So much more support, you feel cute, and can hide the straps. I was literally wearing granny bras (no offense to anyone) at 14. 

Lol, I've taught myself some of the feminine stuff and relayed it back to my mom. I taught myself how to use makeup, but I also am minimalist when it comes to that. I taught myself to dress comfortably without looking terribly homely as well. So, I'm pretty much the same with bras. 

At 21, I enjoy something that fits well but at the same time makes me feel beautiful. If you can find that all in a bra lol. It might be impossible.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I've had pretty decent luck at Target.
They're a lower price than VS, but still have the cute styles, and they last longer than the Walmart cheap-o kind.

No matter how good a bra is, elastic breaks down over time. 
I've stopped getting anything beyond the Target price range because, at the end of the day, it's a short-term item. 
In some cases, they're practically disposable, like the $4 Walmart kind I mentioned.
None of them are built to last.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Surprisingly, two of my favorite bras are Walmart bras. I wear them much more frequently than my one expensive VS bra, but it's the VS bra that's already falling apart. And it has never been as comfortable as the other two.

My favorite bras have always been the kind that have the clasp in front, but when you're a 38D they're really hard to find! The racer-backs are about the only ones, but then the clasps are too long. I always have to tack them back to make the bra fit right.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, don't even go to JCPenney for a bra fitting. They have about as much of a clue as the people at Victoria's Secret. I'm stopping at Soma next week though up in Rochester. They supposedly have expert bra fitters.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

most women buy to small of bra. IT should fit comfy on the last set of hooks. should not pinch or make 'back fat rolls' shoulder strpas should not dig in . If you have room in the cup , drop a cup size, and get a larger size.. if a 38 D is a little large in the cup, try a 40C . 
I Hate Underwire bras, I do have some so if I need to look 'nice' I can wear a better support bra, I wear the cotton cheapy ones from wall mart or target, especially in summer, I used to wear sport bras when riding, no rubbing or chafing , smashed the boobage down so there was little or no bounce. Undies , I hate buttfloss, g strings, dont wear bikinis anymore but do like the high cut legs and always cotton for health .


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

stevenson said:


> *most women buy to small of bra.* IT should fit comfy on the last set of hooks. should not pinch or make 'back fat rolls' shoulder strpas should not dig in . If you have room in the cup , drop a cup size, and get a larger size.. if a 38 D is a little large in the cup, try a 40C .
> I Hate Underwire bras, I do have some so if I need to look 'nice' I can wear a better support bra, I wear the cotton cheapy ones from wall mart or target, especially in summer, I used to wear sport bras when riding, no rubbing or chafing , smashed the boobage down so there was little or no bounce. Undies , I hate buttfloss, g strings, dont wear bikinis anymore but do like the high cut legs and always cotton for health .


Isn't that the truth! When I got fitted at Nordstroms, she took my band measurement, looked at me and went and brought back an armload of bras that I looked at and went "Those won't fit me, the cups are too big." Wouldn't you know it they fit PERFECTLY. Good thing I got a fitting because I wouldh ave never grabbed them on my own.


----------

